# Symptoms thread for those around 4/5/6 DPO...



## junemomma09

I thought I'd start this thread for all us ladies to share our symptoms we get up until we test.... So list away ladies!!!!

1 DPO- none
2 DPO- none
3 DPO- bloated fatigue
4 DPO- cramping fatigue bloated
5 DPO- headache cramping fatigue


----------



## armywife04012

Hi! I am 5 dpo as well. So far just sore nips, which I get every month. I hate the 2 WW. I am vowing to not test until the 1st! hee hee, lets see how well that works out for me!


----------



## myboo1971

Hi Junemomma09,
I'm 6 days post ovulation:
1 DPO - none
2 DPO - none
3 DPO - none
4 DPO - backache
5 DPO - twinges, cramping and backache. Pain in BBs.
6 DPO - more twinges


----------



## junemomma09

Hey!!! Fx this is good news for us. Ive just now started getting sharp pains in my ovary area.


----------



## shondra1234

I have a sore pulling feeling in the ovary area , bloating, headache, and I am super tired!! 5 dpo


----------



## junemomma09

I had that feeling earlier today.


----------



## Rosered52

4dpo (but I'm guessing, could have o'd later): have to pee more often than usual, a few sharp pains in the ovary area, sensitive nipples


----------



## Rosered52

5 dpo: woke up drooling (??that's never happened before!), and suddenly very gassy, headache (I get those all the time, though), very light cramping

Feeling like a real charmer!


----------



## junemomma09

6dpo- woke up having to pee at 530a, took temp there a dip (poss implantation???), and had a dull pain in my lower abdomen/upper pelvic area.


----------



## trinaestella

3DPO i swear i was craving egg
4DPO - insomnia again
5 DPO i had really bad nausea, i started shaking feeling drowsy and dizzy, nothing helped not even fresh air my stomache was hurting and a lot of hot flushes, then i had insomnia.
6 - insomnia again and I began to get red nipples.

:)


----------



## cj405

im on 7dpo i had loads of symptoms till this afternoon and they've all gone apart from my veins in my boobs and they have now got a pulling feeling like a feeding feeling but my cramping has gone maybe i was wanting this so much my head was making me symptom spot :sad2:


----------



## Rosered52

trinaestella said:


> 3DPO i swear i was craving egg
> 4DPO - insomnia again
> 5 DPO i had really bad nausea, i started shaking feeling drowsy and dizzy, nothing helped not even fresh air my stomache was hurting and a lot of hot flushes, then i had insomnia.
> 6 - insomnia again and I began to get red nipples.
> 
> :)

Be careful with the nausea and shakiness--that sounds like what happens to me when I get low blood sugar, which is more prone to happen in early pregnancy.


----------



## Stinas

1-3 DPO Nothing
4 & 5 DPO - BB Sore, sensitive nipples, pressure/twinges down there, insomnia(which is not abnormal for me, but I usually get tired after a while, this time I was up like I had 10 espressos), When I finally fell asleep, there was no waking me...when I did roll out of bed its as if I slept an hour. Odd for me. Vivid dream at 4 DPO...woke up in a sweat thinking it was real...weird.
6 DPO - BB Sore, nipples sensitive, BB heavy and larger with veins, same pressure/twinges, a little more crampy today, dizzy spells, tired and thirsty. 

I hope it sticks this month. I did everything right. My boobs are swollen and hurt, which unusual for right now. My cycles usually range from 33-41 days and are irregular. Last MP was May 1. I know its wishful thinking, but I guess its always good to hope for the best. 
:flower:

Good luck and lots of baby dust to all!!! 
Lets get these BFP rolling!!


----------



## Rosered52

6 dpo: woke up drooling again (hope this isn't just something new and sexy that I do!), bbs a bit tender, constipated (very unusual for me), had to get up to pee in the night, wild dreams


----------



## LouiseClare

1 DPO - Cramps, dull ache in ovarys
2 DPO - none
3 DPO - very windy - Constantly hungry - headaches - Boobs ached - stabbing pains
4 DPO - none


I wish I had more symptoms.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

1-3DPO = Nothing
4DPO = Tender Breasts, Sore nipples, Cold like symptom's, sneezing, headache, runny nose
5DPO = Tender Breasts, Sore nipples, Abit of cramping in my lower back and belly
6DPO = Tender Breasts, Sore nipples, Dizziness, More cramping, sharp pain on left side
7DPO = Tender Breasts, Sore nipples, Very Hungry, Waking up a few times during the night, more thirsty, Dizziness, Cramping with white creamy Discharge (Sorry for Too Much Info) Level of concerntration has gone totally out of the window.

My Periods run like clock work!!! and im always a 32 day cycle. I never know when i ovulate as i never have any symptons so have to use Home Ovulation Test sticks to find out. Same goes for my Period, i will have very light cramping that day and then i will come on. I dont get sore boobs, moods or anything. x


----------



## JulianasMommy

1-2 dpo nothing
3dpo- BAD headache, had to take a nap, gassy
4 dpo- twinges


----------



## junemomma09

7 DPO- really tired today, started peeing more often, nipples a little sensitive but bb don't hurt, cervix still high and very tightly closed, I noticed when I pumped gas today that I felt like I got hit in the face by a bunch of chemicals (seemed to be very sensitive to the smell of gasoline)


----------



## CBaby84

Hi - I'm 5dpo today! Here are my symptoms:

1dpo - bloatedness, occassional cramps & twinges
2pdo - as above
3dpo - terrible taste in mouth - like I have been eating garlic the night before, slight feeling sick and all the above.
4dpo - still bad taste in mouth, feeling a bit sick but no cramps or bloatedness
5dpo - nothing!


----------



## junemomma09

8 DPO- peeing more frequently, headache, cramps seemed to have subsided (I wonder if that's a good thing or not) AF due on the 31st.


----------



## Accounts2010

am currently 3-4 dpo

1- nothing special 
2- slight stomach cramps
3 - stomach cramps, headaches


----------



## LouiseClare

LouiseClare said:


> 1 DPO - Cramps, dull ache in ovarys
> 2 DPO - none
> 3 DPO - very windy - Constantly hungry - headaches - Boobs ached - stabbing pains
> 4 DPO - none
> 
> 
> I wish I had more symptoms.


5 DPO - Spotty face - sore boobs - felt sick when I woke up.


----------



## junemomma09

Anyone tested yet?


----------



## Stinas

Stinas said:


> 1-3 DPO Nothing
> 4 & 5 DPO - BB Sore, sensitive nipples, pressure/twinges down there, insomnia(which is not abnormal for me, but I usually get tired after a while, this time I was up like I had 10 espressos), When I finally fell asleep, there was no waking me...when I did roll out of bed its as if I slept an hour. Odd for me. Vivid dream at 4 DPO...woke up in a sweat thinking it was real...weird.
> 6 DPO - BB Sore, nipples sensitive, BB heavy and larger with veins, same pressure/twinges, a little more crampy today, dizzy spells, tired and thirsty.
> 
> I hope it sticks this month. I did everything right. My boobs are swollen and hurt, which unusual for right now. My cycles usually range from 33-41 days and are irregular. Last MP was May 1. I know its wishful thinking, but I guess its always good to hope for the best.
> :flower:
> 
> Good luck and lots of baby dust to all!!!
> Lets get these BFP rolling!!

7 DPO - BB still sore and heavy...more twinges and pokes....diarrha(I i know TMI)...tired...vivid dreams again.

8 DPO - Same as 7DPO...super tired today....peeing a bit more as well. 

Scared to test....may hold out until next weekend. 

Anyone else test yet?


----------



## Rosered52

7 dpo: very mild cramping occasionally, still windy (boo), woke up drooling again (boo), vivid dreams, noticed little pimple-like bumps on my aereolas (wtf?!), sore bbs.

I actually opened one of my ezrly result internet cheapoes today to inspect it (haven't used them before), but I held strong and didn't test. ;)


----------



## junemomma09

I test this am with fmu and got a line that had no color. It's a pink dye frer test. The line came up right away but absolutely no color :( oh and I'm 9 DPO btw


----------



## welshgem

I'm 6dpo and I'm crossing my fingers and toes that the HSG has blown away any cobwebs and allowed for an easy BFP! It's been an agonisingly long wait already and I've still go just over a week to go! Anyway, symptoms so far:

1DPO = Fatigue & Vivid dreams
2&3DPO = Fatigue
4DPO = Really really fatigued! Windy, funny 'butterfly' sensation in my lower abdomen, creamy CM.
5DPO = Still had the butterflies in my belly along with the occasional twinge, creamy CM tinged with pink, feel uncomfortable resting anything on my stomach.
6DPO = Feel even more uncomfortable resting anything on my stomach - makes me feel nauseous (normally rest a cushion with the laptop sitting on it on my belly but can't do this now - not sure if it's just cos I was drinking last night!), little bit windy, twinges in the left side of my lower back and also, randomly, my left thigh. Also have sore boobs starting now but that's standard for me when AF is due.


----------



## Rosered52

junemomma09 said:


> I test this am with fmu and got a line that had no color. It's a pink dye frer test. The line came up right away but absolutely no color :( oh and I'm 9 DPO btw

That's annoying! Hopefully the next several days will yield better results.


----------



## Rosered52

welshgem said:


> I'm 6dpo and I'm crossing my fingers and toes that the HSG has blown away any cobwebs and allowed for an easy BFP! It's been an agonisingly long wait already and I've still go just over a week to go! Anyway, symptoms so far:
> 
> 1DPO = Fatigue & Vivid dreams
> 2&3DPO = Fatigue
> 4DPO = Really really fatigued! Windy, funny 'butterfly' sensation in my lower abdomen, creamy CM.
> 5DPO = Still had the butterflies in my belly along with the occasional twinge, creamy CM tinged with pink, feel uncomfortable resting anything on my stomach.
> 6DPO = Feel even more uncomfortable resting anything on my stomach - makes me feel nauseous (normally rest a cushion with the laptop sitting on it on my belly but can't do this now - not sure if it's just cos I was drinking last night!), little bit windy, twinges in the left side of my lower back and also, randomly, my left thigh. Also have sore boobs starting now but that's standard for me when AF is due.

Nice! I'm dying for anything resembling ib, so your day 5 looks promising!


----------



## welshgem

It would be nice if it was IB Rosered but I do get the same every month in my 2WW so wouldn't be surprised if it was just another AF indicator! x


----------



## Rosered52

8 dpo: no symptoms. :(


----------



## junemomma09

9 DPO- my symptoms seemed to have gone as well...we shall see I guess.


----------



## Stinas

Stinas said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> 1-3 DPO Nothing
> 4 & 5 DPO - BB Sore, sensitive nipples, pressure/twinges down there, insomnia(which is not abnormal for me, but I usually get tired after a while, this time I was up like I had 10 espressos), When I finally fell asleep, there was no waking me...when I did roll out of bed its as if I slept an hour. Odd for me. Vivid dream at 4 DPO...woke up in a sweat thinking it was real...weird.
> 6 DPO - BB Sore, nipples sensitive, BB heavy and larger with veins, same pressure/twinges, a little more crampy today, dizzy spells, tired and thirsty.
> 
> I hope it sticks this month. I did everything right. My boobs are swollen and hurt, which unusual for right now. My cycles usually range from 33-41 days and are irregular. Last MP was May 1. I know its wishful thinking, but I guess its always good to hope for the best.
> :flower:
> 
> Good luck and lots of baby dust to all!!!
> Lets get these BFP rolling!!
> 
> 7 DPO - BB still sore and heavy...more twinges and pokes....diarrha(I i know TMI)...tired...vivid dreams again.
> 
> 8 DPO - Same as 7DPO...super tired today....peeing a bit more as well.
> 
> Scared to test....may hold out until next weekend.
> 
> Anyone else test yet?Click to expand...

9 DPO - BBs still swollen...with more veins...more trips to the bathroom, tired, full of gas....

Still have not tested. I tested a million times last cycle and got depressed each time....so I decided to wait a bit longer this time.


----------



## CBaby84

CBaby84 said:


> Hi - I'm 5dpo today! Here are my symptoms:
> 
> 1dpo - bloatedness, occassional cramps & twinges
> 2pdo - as above
> 3dpo - terrible taste in mouth - like I have been eating garlic the night before, slight feeling sick and all the above.
> 4dpo - still bad taste in mouth, feeling a bit sick but no cramps or bloatedness
> 5dpo - nothing!

6dpo - nothing!
7dpo - a vivid dream this morning. Strange metallic taste in my mouth, however I think it is due to accidentally biting my lip this morning. :haha:


----------



## Love.Out.Loud

1 dpo - None
2 dpo - None
3 dpo - None
4 dpo - None
5 dpo - gassy. headaches. 

Wish I had more to share :(


----------



## junemomma09

10 DPO- nadda tested bfn this morning with a publix generic test.


----------



## welshgem

welshgem said:


> I'm 6dpo and I'm crossing my fingers and toes that the HSG has blown away any cobwebs and allowed for an easy BFP! It's been an agonisingly long wait already and I've still go just over a week to go! Anyway, symptoms so far:
> 
> 1DPO = Fatigue & Vivid dreams
> 2&3DPO = Fatigue
> 4DPO = Really really fatigued! Windy, funny 'butterfly' sensation in my lower abdomen, creamy CM.
> 5DPO = Still had the butterflies in my belly along with the occasional twinge, creamy CM tinged with pink, feel uncomfortable resting anything on my stomach.
> 6DPO = Feel even more uncomfortable resting anything on my stomach - makes me feel nauseous (normally rest a cushion with the laptop sitting on it on my belly but can't do this now - not sure if it's just cos I was drinking last night!), little bit windy, twinges in the left side of my lower back and also, randomly, my left thigh. Also have sore boobs starting now but that's standard for me when AF is due.

7DPO = So this morning I woke up aching all over, feeling run down, kinda like flu symptoms and by this afternoon that had gone only for me to discover a nice coldsore (or 2??!) under my nose (odd place I know but I tend so suffer from them when I'm run-down). I don't feel run down apart from this morning. Other symptoms are sore boobs again (not as much as yesterday), gassy and a minor case of diarrhea (such a catch today! :shy:) Also had a little glob of creamy CM when I wiped earlier (sorry for tmi).


----------



## Rosered52

welshgem said:


> welshgem said:
> 
> 
> I'm 6dpo and I'm crossing my fingers and toes that the HSG has blown away any cobwebs and allowed for an easy BFP! It's been an agonisingly long wait already and I've still go just over a week to go! Anyway, symptoms so far:
> 
> 1DPO = Fatigue & Vivid dreams
> 2&3DPO = Fatigue
> 4DPO = Really really fatigued! Windy, funny 'butterfly' sensation in my lower abdomen, creamy CM.
> 5DPO = Still had the butterflies in my belly along with the occasional twinge, creamy CM tinged with pink, feel uncomfortable resting anything on my stomach.
> 6DPO = Feel even more uncomfortable resting anything on my stomach - makes me feel nauseous (normally rest a cushion with the laptop sitting on it on my belly but can't do this now - not sure if it's just cos I was drinking last night!), little bit windy, twinges in the left side of my lower back and also, randomly, my left thigh. Also have sore boobs starting now but that's standard for me when AF is due.
> 
> 7DPO = So this morning I woke up aching all over, feeling run down, kinda like flu symptoms and by this afternoon that had gone only for me to discover a nice coldsore (or 2??!) under my nose (odd place I know but I tend so suffer from them when I'm run-down). I don't feel run down apart from this morning. Other symptoms are sore boobs again (not as much as yesterday), gassy and a minor case of diarrhea (such a catch today! :shy:) Also had a little glob of creamy CM when I wiped earlier (sorry for tmi).Click to expand...

"Such a catch" :haha: so true! It's lucky husbands seem immune to such things.


----------



## welshgem

:laugh2: Lol Rosered I know what you mean although I'm sure my OH wonders what he's let himself in for sometimes! 
x


----------



## Stinas

Stinas said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> 1-3 DPO Nothing
> 4 & 5 DPO - BB Sore, sensitive nipples, pressure/twinges down there, insomnia(which is not abnormal for me, but I usually get tired after a while, this time I was up like I had 10 espressos), When I finally fell asleep, there was no waking me...when I did roll out of bed its as if I slept an hour. Odd for me. Vivid dream at 4 DPO...woke up in a sweat thinking it was real...weird.
> 6 DPO - BB Sore, nipples sensitive, BB heavy and larger with veins, same pressure/twinges, a little more crampy today, dizzy spells, tired and thirsty.
> 
> I hope it sticks this month. I did everything right. My boobs are swollen and hurt, which unusual for right now. My cycles usually range from 33-41 days and are irregular. Last MP was May 1. I know its wishful thinking, but I guess its always good to hope for the best.
> :flower:
> 
> Good luck and lots of baby dust to all!!!
> Lets get these BFP rolling!!
> 
> 7 DPO - BB still sore and heavy...more twinges and pokes....diarrha(I i know TMI)...tired...vivid dreams again.
> 
> 8 DPO - Same as 7DPO...super tired today....peeing a bit more as well.
> 
> Scared to test....may hold out until next weekend.
> 
> Anyone else test yet?Click to expand...
> 
> 9 DPO - BBs still swollen...with more veins...more trips to the bathroom, tired, full of gas....
> 
> Still have not tested. I tested a million times last cycle and got depressed each time....so I decided to wait a bit longer this time.Click to expand...

I caved and tested last night...9 DPO BFN with CB Digital. Hopefully it was a BFN because it was too early to test and because I tested at night after drinking a bunch of water. 

10 DPO - crampy, sore & swollen bb with veins all over, pokes, gas, and dizzy spells. 
The only thing that has me feeling different this cycle is that my boobs have been sore since ovulation. That has never happened to me before. Usually they will hurt and swell a bit 2 days before AF arrives. Even my DH noticed they got pretty big. Am I just hoping for the best?


----------



## Tipsy33

welshgem said:


> :laugh2: Lol Rosered I know what you mean although I'm sure my OH wonders what he's let himself in for sometimes!
> x

Lol!!! What a funny thread...

I'm 2 or 3 dpo. Have unusual twinges in my lower abdomen, but think it's more likely that I pulled a muscle while laying on my back with my legs in the air after the deed!!!

Still hopeful it might be something else though.

Good luck everyone!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## mrsnery

poking feeling on the sides of my bellybutton
Frequent urination
Super gassy


----------



## CBaby84

CBaby84 said:


> CBaby84 said:
> 
> 
> Hi - I'm 5dpo today! Here are my symptoms:
> 
> 1dpo - bloatedness, occassional cramps & twinges
> 2pdo - as above
> 3dpo - terrible taste in mouth - like I have been eating garlic the night before, slight feeling sick and all the above.
> 4dpo - still bad taste in mouth, feeling a bit sick but no cramps or bloatedness
> 5dpo - nothing!
> 
> 6dpo - nothing!
> 7dpo - a vivid dream this morning. Strange metallic taste in my mouth, however I think it is due to accidentally biting my lip this morning. :haha:Click to expand...

8dpo - bloatedness & dull ache in lower stomach, strange veins which appeared on BB's (as they did last month for the first time). Did a test today which of course was :bfn:


----------



## welshgem

welshgem said:


> welshgem said:
> 
> 
> I'm 6dpo and I'm crossing my fingers and toes that the HSG has blown away any cobwebs and allowed for an easy BFP! It's been an agonisingly long wait already and I've still go just over a week to go! Anyway, symptoms so far:
> 
> 1DPO = Fatigue & Vivid dreams
> 2&3DPO = Fatigue
> 4DPO = Really really fatigued! Windy, funny 'butterfly' sensation in my lower abdomen, creamy CM.
> 5DPO = Still had the butterflies in my belly along with the occasional twinge, creamy CM tinged with pink, feel uncomfortable resting anything on my stomach.
> 6DPO = Feel even more uncomfortable resting anything on my stomach - makes me feel nauseous (normally rest a cushion with the laptop sitting on it on my belly but can't do this now - not sure if it's just cos I was drinking last night!), little bit windy, twinges in the left side of my lower back and also, randomly, my left thigh. Also have sore boobs starting now but that's standard for me when AF is due.
> 
> 7DPO = So this morning I woke up aching all over, feeling run down, kinda like flu symptoms and by this afternoon that had gone only for me to discover a nice coldsore (or 2??!) under my nose (odd place I know but I tend so suffer from them when I'm run-down). I don't feel run down apart from this morning. Other symptoms are sore boobs again (not as much as yesterday), gassy and a minor case of diarrhea (such a catch today! :shy:) Also had a little glob of creamy CM when I wiped earlier (sorry for tmi).Click to expand...

8DPO = Well my horrid coldsore is still there :growlmad: and I now have an ulcer under my tongue! I woke up feeling absolutely ravenous this morning and was snacking on doritos and biscuits by 9.30 am :blush: Besides eating like a horse recently I've had 2 people tell me I look like I've lost weight! Other than that, I did have a bit of a headache (just like a dull ache) earlier but that's gone now.

I was getting a bit hopeful yesterday but not feeling quite so positive today. I reckon AF is on her way...


----------



## junemomma09

11dpo bfn with fmu. Plus my cervix is low and open. I know AF is on her way.


----------



## Rosered52

junemomma09 said:


> 11dpo bfn with fmu. Plus my cervix is low and open. I know AF is on her way.

I'm sorry, I hope you're wrong! :( I tested this morning, too, bfn.


----------



## welshgem

Rosered52 said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> 11dpo bfn with fmu. Plus my cervix is low and open. I know AF is on her way.
> 
> I'm sorry, I hope you're wrong! :( I tested this morning, too, bfn.Click to expand...

I also tested this morning and got a BFN...I'm hoping it's just cos it's too early yet. 

:dust: for everyone still waiting...xx


----------



## bluebumble

well I am only 7dpo and tested this morning - what is wrong with me?? :haha: someone come and take the other tests that I have in my cupboard away and give me them back next tuesday please?!!

all 'symptoms' have gone but then I think it was in my head anyway lol :wacko:

grrrrrr you tww!!!! dont you know how much you are torturing me!! :brat:

Ps if anyone does take them off me i will find you :gun: - do you not realise they are all faulty! they really should read :bfp:


----------



## Suki73

Hi Ladies 

I'm a newbie here and surprised to find myself here tbh! I'm definitely NTNP, bd first time where there was a possibility of conception without bc and have been having strange symptoms since. 

I'm probably about 6 days po but I have not been tracking and am unsure of my cycle length. 

The reason I joined is b/c about 3-4 days after ovulation I got a strange cold-that-wasn't-a-cold - sore throat, nasal cogestion, constant sneezing. Googled the symptoms and it seemed to be quite a common very early preg symptom!! 

Yesterday, 5 days po, had strong cramping on my left side pelvis which woke me up; that lasted about 16 hours, I think, then gradually passed off. 

Strong wave of nausea a couple of nights ago. 

Slightly sore breasts but that's a very common po symptom for me and nothing unusual. 

I think it's unlikely I'm knocked up given it's the first time we've even risked a pregnancy and especially my age (38) but you never know right?! 

Bought a test but have no intention of testing until it gives me an answer one way or another so will probably test around 10 June if AF doesn't show before then. 

Really enjoying reading about everyone else's experience of this weird 2 weeks! 

Good luck to all. x


----------



## welshgem

Suki73 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I'm a newbie here and surprised to find myself here tbh! I'm definitely NTNP, bd first time where there was a possibility of conception without bc and have been having strange symptoms since.
> 
> I'm probably about 6 days po but I have not been tracking and am unsure of my cycle length.
> 
> The reason I joined is b/c about 3-4 days after ovulation I got a strange cold-that-wasn't-a-cold - sore throat, nasal cogestion, constant sneezing. Googled the symptoms and it seemed to be quite a common very early preg symptom!!
> 
> Yesterday, 5 days po, had strong cramping on my left side pelvis which woke me up; that lasted about 16 hours, I think, then gradually passed off.
> 
> Strong wave of nausea a couple of nights ago.
> 
> Slightly sore breasts but that's a very common po symptom for me and nothing unusual.
> 
> I think it's unlikely I'm knocked up given it's the first time we've even risked a pregnancy and especially my age (38) but you never know right?!
> 
> Bought a test but have no intention of testing until it gives me an answer one way or another so will probably test around 10 June if AF doesn't show before then.
> 
> Really enjoying reading about everyone else's experience of this weird 2 weeks!
> 
> Good luck to all. x

Hiya Suki, welcome to the forums. I woke up with a sore throat this morning but also have a coldsore so I don't know if i'm just run-down or if it's PG symptoms! 

Good luck xx


----------



## Suki73

Thanks Welshgem

I know - so easy to mistake symptoms isn't it? My cold was probably just a cold; my cramping might have been delayed ovulation - it 'felt' different but I have an overactive imagination at the best of times, lol!


----------



## welshgem

Suki73 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I'm a newbie here and surprised to find myself here tbh! I'm definitely NTNP, bd first time where there was a possibility of conception without bc and have been having strange symptoms since.
> 
> I'm probably about 6 days po but I have not been tracking and am unsure of my cycle length.
> 
> The reason I joined is b/c about 3-4 days after ovulation I got a strange cold-that-wasn't-a-cold - sore throat, nasal cogestion, constant sneezing. Googled the symptoms and it seemed to be quite a common very early preg symptom!!
> 
> Yesterday, 5 days po, had strong cramping on my left side pelvis which woke me up; that lasted about 16 hours, I think, then gradually passed off.
> 
> Strong wave of nausea a couple of nights ago.
> 
> Slightly sore breasts but that's a very common po symptom for me and nothing unusual.
> 
> I think it's unlikely I'm knocked up given it's the first time we've even risked a pregnancy and especially my age (38) but you never know right?!
> 
> Bought a test but have no intention of testing until it gives me an answer one way or another so will probably test around 10 June if AF doesn't show before then.
> 
> Really enjoying reading about everyone else's experience of this weird 2 weeks!
> 
> Good luck to all. x

Hiya Suki, welcome to the forums. I woke up with a sore throat this morning but also have a coldsore so I don't know if i'm just run-down or if it's PG symptoms! 

Good luck xx


----------



## welshgem

Oops, sorry for the double-post!


----------



## jec

May i join in? 

I think i am 7/8dpo, but my cycles have been all over the place the last 5 or so months....

3+4dpo- slight niggley pain on left side...
5/6dpo- spotting on and off with slight dull ache...no way near af cramps
6/7dpo- still spotting on and off....then at night when i peed the toilet water was red (tmi) so assumed af had arrived (the b**ch) and so inserted tampon
7/8dpo- removed tampon and looked more sodden wet with tinge of blood rather than bloody (does that make sense?) then no more spotting....
have felt icky for the last few days, like i could throw up if i tried! and soooooo drained....
had weird twinges in my leg last night :/

unsure when/if to test or just wait for af to show....supposedly due on the 8th


----------



## sakari06

for me its confusing.......and this is how it went.

been congested from cd 11 to cd 18.

1 dpo- nothing
2 dpo- nothing again
3 dpo- ohhh that hurts...feels like af is coming or is here
4 dpo- no more cramps
5 dpo- nothing (i think)
6 dpo- light pains in cervix area

and waiting........:thumbup:


----------



## CBaby84

CBaby84 said:


> CBaby84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CBaby84 said:
> 
> 
> Hi - I'm 5dpo today! Here are my symptoms:
> 
> 1dpo - bloatedness, occassional cramps & twinges
> 2pdo - as above
> 3dpo - terrible taste in mouth - like I have been eating garlic the night before, slight feeling sick and all the above.
> 4dpo - still bad taste in mouth, feeling a bit sick but no cramps or bloatedness
> 5dpo - nothing!
> 
> 6dpo - nothing!
> 7dpo - a vivid dream this morning. Strange metallic taste in my mouth, however I think it is due to accidentally biting my lip this morning. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 8dpo - bloatedness & dull ache in lower stomach, strange veins which appeared on BB's (as they did last month for the first time). Did a test today which of course was :bfn:Click to expand...

9dpo (or 7dpo according to Fertility Friend) - bloatedness & dull ache in lower stomach, sore BB's, a couple of additional sore spots on face (very attractive) and tiredness.:shrug:


----------



## Stinas

Stinas said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> 1-3 DPO Nothing
> 4 & 5 DPO - BB Sore, sensitive nipples, pressure/twinges down there, insomnia(which is not abnormal for me, but I usually get tired after a while, this time I was up like I had 10 espressos), When I finally fell asleep, there was no waking me...when I did roll out of bed its as if I slept an hour. Odd for me. Vivid dream at 4 DPO...woke up in a sweat thinking it was real...weird.
> 6 DPO - BB Sore, nipples sensitive, BB heavy and larger with veins, same pressure/twinges, a little more crampy today, dizzy spells, tired and thirsty.
> 
> I hope it sticks this month. I did everything right. My boobs are swollen and hurt, which unusual for right now. My cycles usually range from 33-41 days and are irregular. Last MP was May 1. I know its wishful thinking, but I guess its always good to hope for the best.
> :flower:
> 
> Good luck and lots of baby dust to all!!!
> Lets get these BFP rolling!!
> 
> 7 DPO - BB still sore and heavy...more twinges and pokes....diarrha(I i know TMI)...tired...vivid dreams again.
> 
> 8 DPO - Same as 7DPO...super tired today....peeing a bit more as well.
> 
> Scared to test....may hold out until next weekend.
> 
> Anyone else test yet?Click to expand...
> 
> 9 DPO - BBs still swollen...with more veins...more trips to the bathroom, tired, full of gas....
> 
> Still have not tested. I tested a million times last cycle and got depressed each time....so I decided to wait a bit longer this time.Click to expand...
> 
> I caved and tested last night...9 DPO BFN with CB Digital. Hopefully it was a BFN because it was too early to test and because I tested at night after drinking a bunch of water.
> 
> 10 DPO - crampy, sore & swollen bb with veins all over, pokes, gas, and dizzy spells.
> The only thing that has me feeling different this cycle is that my boobs have been sore since ovulation. That has never happened to me before. Usually they will hurt and swell a bit 2 days before AF arrives. Even my DH noticed they got pretty big. Am I just hoping for the best?Click to expand...

11 & 12 DPO - More veins on my boobs..and arms as well as sides of belly. Very sore boobs and they are bigger. Runny nose and tired today...had a full night sleep but now I can take a nap even though I pretty much just woke up a few hours ago. Slight cramping that comes and goes. 

I dont think I am going to test for a few days. My periods are irregular so I am due for AF this sat or next week sometime. I usually do 33-41 days. 
I hope the old witch stays away! :af::af::af:


:dust:


----------



## welshgem

welshgem said:


> welshgem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welshgem said:
> 
> 
> I'm 6dpo and I'm crossing my fingers and toes that the HSG has blown away any cobwebs and allowed for an easy BFP! It's been an agonisingly long wait already and I've still go just over a week to go! Anyway, symptoms so far:
> 
> 1DPO = Fatigue & Vivid dreams
> 2&3DPO = Fatigue
> 4DPO = Really really fatigued! Windy, funny 'butterfly' sensation in my lower abdomen, creamy CM.
> 5DPO = Still had the butterflies in my belly along with the occasional twinge, creamy CM tinged with pink, feel uncomfortable resting anything on my stomach.
> 6DPO = Feel even more uncomfortable resting anything on my stomach - makes me feel nauseous (normally rest a cushion with the laptop sitting on it on my belly but can't do this now - not sure if it's just cos I was drinking last night!), little bit windy, twinges in the left side of my lower back and also, randomly, my left thigh. Also have sore boobs starting now but that's standard for me when AF is due.
> 
> 7DPO = So this morning I woke up aching all over, feeling run down, kinda like flu symptoms and by this afternoon that had gone only for me to discover a nice coldsore (or 2??!) under my nose (odd place I know but I tend so suffer from them when I'm run-down). I don't feel run down apart from this morning. Other symptoms are sore boobs again (not as much as yesterday), gassy and a minor case of diarrhea (such a catch today! :shy:) Also had a little glob of creamy CM when I wiped earlier (sorry for tmi).Click to expand...
> 
> 8DPO = Well my horrid coldsore is still there :growlmad: and I now have an ulcer under my tongue! I woke up feeling absolutely ravenous this morning and was snacking on doritos and biscuits by 9.30 am :blush: Besides eating like a horse recently I've had 2 people tell me I look like I've lost weight! Other than that, I did have a bit of a headache (just like a dull ache) earlier but that's gone now.
> 
> I was getting a bit hopeful yesterday but not feeling quite so positive today. I reckon AF is on her way...Click to expand...

9DPO today = Coldsore still there and glaring at me - right under my nose so looks gross. Tongue ulcer gone only to be replaced my a horribly sore throat which has been worsening all day. I had a look with a mini torch in the mirror and it looks like the sides of my throat are going white; oral thrush or am I just making symptoms up to suit me?! :wacko: Besides that, no other major symptoms although still very tired and have been napping every night when I get home from work. Tested this morning and it was BFN but still, early days yet.


----------



## Rosered52

Oh, ladies. It all sounds so promising! I am putting up special wishes for all of you, hope your babies hear them this month. :flower:

For me, 11 dpo, no real symptoms. Can't even work myself into imagining them! :nope:


----------



## CBaby84

:cry:


CBaby84 said:


> CBaby84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CBaby84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CBaby84 said:
> 
> 
> Hi - I'm 5dpo today! Here are my symptoms:
> 
> 1dpo - bloatedness, occassional cramps & twinges
> 2pdo - as above
> 3dpo - terrible taste in mouth - like I have been eating garlic the night before, slight feeling sick and all the above.
> 4dpo - still bad taste in mouth, feeling a bit sick but no cramps or bloatedness
> 5dpo - nothing!
> 
> 6dpo - nothing!
> 7dpo - a vivid dream this morning. Strange metallic taste in my mouth, however I think it is due to accidentally biting my lip this morning. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 8dpo - bloatedness & dull ache in lower stomach, strange veins which appeared on BB's (as they did last month for the first time). Did a test today which of course was :bfn:Click to expand...
> 
> 9dpo (or 7dpo according to Fertility Friend) - bloatedness & dull ache in lower stomach, sore BB's, a couple of additional sore spots on face (very attractive) and tiredness.:shrug:Click to expand...

10dpo - Think I'm out again this month, sore BB's have now gone and been replaced with AF style stomach cramps and bloatedness. The :witch: is on her way :cry:


----------



## welshgem

welshgem said:


> welshgem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welshgem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welshgem said:
> 
> 
> I'm 6dpo and I'm crossing my fingers and toes that the HSG has blown away any cobwebs and allowed for an easy BFP! It's been an agonisingly long wait already and I've still go just over a week to go! Anyway, symptoms so far:
> 
> 1DPO = Fatigue & Vivid dreams
> 2&3DPO = Fatigue
> 4DPO = Really really fatigued! Windy, funny 'butterfly' sensation in my lower abdomen, creamy CM.
> 5DPO = Still had the butterflies in my belly along with the occasional twinge, creamy CM tinged with pink, feel uncomfortable resting anything on my stomach.
> 6DPO = Feel even more uncomfortable resting anything on my stomach - makes me feel nauseous (normally rest a cushion with the laptop sitting on it on my belly but can't do this now - not sure if it's just cos I was drinking last night!), little bit windy, twinges in the left side of my lower back and also, randomly, my left thigh. Also have sore boobs starting now but that's standard for me when AF is due.
> 
> 7DPO = So this morning I woke up aching all over, feeling run down, kinda like flu symptoms and by this afternoon that had gone only for me to discover a nice coldsore (or 2??!) under my nose (odd place I know but I tend so suffer from them when I'm run-down). I don't feel run down apart from this morning. Other symptoms are sore boobs again (not as much as yesterday), gassy and a minor case of diarrhea (such a catch today! :shy:) Also had a little glob of creamy CM when I wiped earlier (sorry for tmi).Click to expand...
> 
> 8DPO = Well my horrid coldsore is still there :growlmad: and I now have an ulcer under my tongue! I woke up feeling absolutely ravenous this morning and was snacking on doritos and biscuits by 9.30 am :blush: Besides eating like a horse recently I've had 2 people tell me I look like I've lost weight! Other than that, I did have a bit of a headache (just like a dull ache) earlier but that's gone now.
> 
> I was getting a bit hopeful yesterday but not feeling quite so positive today. I reckon AF is on her way...Click to expand...
> 
> 9DPO today = Coldsore still there and glaring at me - right under my nose so looks gross. Tongue ulcer gone only to be replaced my a horribly sore throat which has been worsening all day. I had a look with a mini torch in the mirror and it looks like the sides of my throat are going white; oral thrush or am I just making symptoms up to suit me?! :wacko: Besides that, no other major symptoms although still very tired and have been napping every night when I get home from work. Tested this morning and it was BFN but still, early days yet.Click to expand...

10DPO = Had a really restless night and woke up feeling so drained and lethargic but also absolutely starving. Ate a whole sharing-bag of crisps at 9.30am! Took the day off sick and have slept most of the day. Have been suffering with on/off headaches all day and felt really nauseous at times. Got a bit dizzy whenever I stood up around 3pm-ish although could be because I hadn't eaten anything else. Took another test today - BFN.:dohh:


----------



## Mamoosca

Currently 5dpo

1dpo - nothing.
2dpo - nausea, hunger, peeing about 4 times an hour.
3dpo - fatigue, cramping, hunger
4dpo - fatigue, hunger
5dpo - twinges, shooting pain on left side of abdomen, fatigue, hunger, creamy cm, sensitive nips, gassy, woke up with a weird feeling throat, uncomfortably hot and a blocked nose.


----------



## junemomma09

I'm out ladies :witch: showed and the cramps are unbearable. I had to take 800 mg of ASCII just to be comfortable. Ugh!

Good luck to all you ladies!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Stinas said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> 1-3 DPO Nothing
> 4 & 5 DPO - BB Sore, sensitive nipples, pressure/twinges down there, insomnia(which is not abnormal for me, but I usually get tired after a while, this time I was up like I had 10 espressos), When I finally fell asleep, there was no waking me...when I did roll out of bed its as if I slept an hour. Odd for me. Vivid dream at 4 DPO...woke up in a sweat thinking it was real...weird.
> 6 DPO - BB Sore, nipples sensitive, BB heavy and larger with veins, same pressure/twinges, a little more crampy today, dizzy spells, tired and thirsty.
> 
> I hope it sticks this month. I did everything right. My boobs are swollen and hurt, which unusual for right now. My cycles usually range from 33-41 days and are irregular. Last MP was May 1. I know its wishful thinking, but I guess its always good to hope for the best.
> :flower:
> 
> Good luck and lots of baby dust to all!!!
> Lets get these BFP rolling!!
> 
> 7 DPO - BB still sore and heavy...more twinges and pokes....diarrha(I i know TMI)...tired...vivid dreams again.
> 
> 8 DPO - Same as 7DPO...super tired today....peeing a bit more as well.
> 
> Scared to test....may hold out until next weekend.
> 
> Anyone else test yet?Click to expand...
> 
> 9 DPO - BBs still swollen...with more veins...more trips to the bathroom, tired, full of gas....
> 
> Still have not tested. I tested a million times last cycle and got depressed each time....so I decided to wait a bit longer this time.Click to expand...
> 
> I caved and tested last night...9 DPO BFN with CB Digital. Hopefully it was a BFN because it was too early to test and because I tested at night after drinking a bunch of water.
> 
> 10 DPO - crampy, sore & swollen bb with veins all over, pokes, gas, and dizzy spells.
> The only thing that has me feeling different this cycle is that my boobs have been sore since ovulation. That has never happened to me before. Usually they will hurt and swell a bit 2 days before AF arrives. Even my DH noticed they got pretty big. Am I just hoping for the best?Click to expand...
> 
> 11 & 12 DPO - More veins on my boobs..and arms as well as sides of belly. Very sore boobs and they are bigger. Runny nose and tired today...had a full night sleep but now I can take a nap even though I pretty much just woke up a few hours ago. Slight cramping that comes and goes.
> 
> I dont think I am going to test for a few days. My periods are irregular so I am due for AF this sat or next week sometime. I usually do 33-41 days.
> I hope the old witch stays away! :af::af::af:
> 
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

13 DPO - Super dizzy and the nausea is in full effect....but BFN on FRER! :growlmad: Still no AF...hopefully the old hag skips me!


----------



## Tipsy33

6 dpo now. Still no real symptoms apart from the occasional twinge in my lower abdomen, but that is probably only because I'm very aware.

Despite the early days i still did an IC this morning!! How crazy is that? There was no way it was going to show anything.

OH lives in Scotland so flying up to see him today. Hopefully that will keep my mind off things until Monday. Might take one IC with me and test with him before I leave!
He hates the idea I might find out while he's not with me, and we won't be seeing each other for a fortnight after this.

Also I'm discovering long distance relationships are BAD for trying to conceive!!!!

FX'd for every one!!!!


----------



## Mabythistime

Tipsy33 said:


> 6 dpo now. Still no real symptoms apart from the occasional twinge in my lower abdomen, but that is probably only because I'm very aware.
> 
> Despite the early days i still did an IC this morning!! How crazy is that? There was no way it was going to show anything.
> 
> OH lives in Scotland so flying up to see him today. Hopefully that will keep my mind off things until Monday. Might take one IC with me and test with him before I leave!
> He hates the idea I might find out while he's not with me, and we won't be seeing each other for a fortnight after this.
> 
> Also I'm discovering long distance relationships are BAD for trying to conceive!!!!
> 
> FX'd for every one!!!!

I take my hat off to you! Good luck anyway and I really hope that its not going to stay "long distance" for too long. :winkwink: Good luck


----------



## Pink Sunshine

1 dpo none
2 dpo none
3 dpo super sleepy
4 dpo super sleepy, temp. 37.16, pinchy pain on left side

I hope this is our month. Reading everyone's symptoms makes me feel hopeful.:flower:


----------



## welshgem

welshgem said:


> welshgem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welshgem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welshgem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welshgem said:
> 
> 
> I'm 6dpo and I'm crossing my fingers and toes that the HSG has blown away any cobwebs and allowed for an easy BFP! It's been an agonisingly long wait already and I've still go just over a week to go! Anyway, symptoms so far:
> 
> 1DPO = Fatigue & Vivid dreams
> 2&3DPO = Fatigue
> 4DPO = Really really fatigued! Windy, funny 'butterfly' sensation in my lower abdomen, creamy CM.
> 5DPO = Still had the butterflies in my belly along with the occasional twinge, creamy CM tinged with pink, feel uncomfortable resting anything on my stomach.
> 6DPO = Feel even more uncomfortable resting anything on my stomach - makes me feel nauseous (normally rest a cushion with the laptop sitting on it on my belly but can't do this now - not sure if it's just cos I was drinking last night!), little bit windy, twinges in the left side of my lower back and also, randomly, my left thigh. Also have sore boobs starting now but that's standard for me when AF is due.
> 
> 7DPO = So this morning I woke up aching all over, feeling run down, kinda like flu symptoms and by this afternoon that had gone only for me to discover a nice coldsore (or 2??!) under my nose (odd place I know but I tend so suffer from them when I'm run-down). I don't feel run down apart from this morning. Other symptoms are sore boobs again (not as much as yesterday), gassy and a minor case of diarrhea (such a catch today! :shy:) Also had a little glob of creamy CM when I wiped earlier (sorry for tmi).Click to expand...
> 
> 8DPO = Well my horrid coldsore is still there :growlmad: and I now have an ulcer under my tongue! I woke up feeling absolutely ravenous this morning and was snacking on doritos and biscuits by 9.30 am :blush: Besides eating like a horse recently I've had 2 people tell me I look like I've lost weight! Other than that, I did have a bit of a headache (just like a dull ache) earlier but that's gone now.
> 
> I was getting a bit hopeful yesterday but not feeling quite so positive today. I reckon AF is on her way...Click to expand...
> 
> 9DPO today = Coldsore still there and glaring at me - right under my nose so looks gross. Tongue ulcer gone only to be replaced my a horribly sore throat which has been worsening all day. I had a look with a mini torch in the mirror and it looks like the sides of my throat are going white; oral thrush or am I just making symptoms up to suit me?! :wacko: Besides that, no other major symptoms although still very tired and have been napping every night when I get home from work. Tested this morning and it was BFN but still, early days yet.Click to expand...
> 
> 10DPO = Had a really restless night and woke up feeling so drained and lethargic but also absolutely starving. Ate a whole sharing-bag of crisps at 9.30am! Took the day off sick and have slept most of the day. Have been suffering with on/off headaches all day and felt really nauseous at times. Got a bit dizzy whenever I stood up around 3pm-ish although could be because I hadn't eaten anything else. Took another test today - BFN.:dohh:Click to expand...

11DPO = not much to report from yesterday. Boobs still sore and have been during the whole 2WW. Creamy cm and starting to look a different colour...maybe the beginning of pink or brown. Think AF is on her way - got a headache. BFN again.


----------



## Mamoosca

Mamoosca said:


> Currently 5dpo
> 
> 1dpo - nothing.
> 2dpo - nausea, hunger, peeing about 4 times an hour.
> 3dpo - fatigue, cramping, hunger
> 4dpo - fatigue, hunger
> 5dpo - twinges, shooting pain on left side of abdomen, fatigue, hunger, creamy cm, sensitive nips, gassy, woke up with a weird feeling throat, uncomfortably hot and a blocked nose.

6dpo - shooting pains in vagina, creamy CM, sniffles, tired, hungry, irritable, sore boobs
7dpo - dull cramps in pelvis, cold symptoms, thick CM, sore heavy boobs


----------



## Popcorn

Helloo, thought I would join in :flower:

1 DPO- Nothing
2 DPO- bloated and mild cramps on left side of abdomen
3 DPO- mild cramps on left side, sharp but mild pain on right side, gassy
4 DPO- thick creamy cm


----------



## CBaby84

CBaby84 said:


> :cry:
> 
> 
> CBaby84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CBaby84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CBaby84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CBaby84 said:
> 
> 
> Hi - I'm 5dpo today! Here are my symptoms:
> 
> 1dpo - bloatedness, occassional cramps & twinges
> 2pdo - as above
> 3dpo - terrible taste in mouth - like I have been eating garlic the night before, slight feeling sick and all the above.
> 4dpo - still bad taste in mouth, feeling a bit sick but no cramps or bloatedness
> 5dpo - nothing!
> 
> 6dpo - nothing!
> 7dpo - a vivid dream this morning. Strange metallic taste in my mouth, however I think it is due to accidentally biting my lip this morning. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 8dpo - bloatedness & dull ache in lower stomach, strange veins which appeared on BB's (as they did last month for the first time). Did a test today which of course was :bfn:Click to expand...
> 
> 9dpo (or 7dpo according to Fertility Friend) - bloatedness & dull ache in lower stomach, sore BB's, a couple of additional sore spots on face (very attractive) and tiredness.:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 10dpo - Think I'm out again this month, sore BB's have now gone and been replaced with AF style stomach cramps and bloatedness. The :witch: is on her way :cry:Click to expand...

11 & 12 dpo - all "symptoms" seem to have disappeared. Had light brown spotting for the last couple of days so it seems witchy is on her way. GRRRRR!!!


----------



## Stinas

Stinas said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> 1-3 DPO Nothing
> 4 & 5 DPO - BB Sore, sensitive nipples, pressure/twinges down there, insomnia(which is not abnormal for me, but I usually get tired after a while, this time I was up like I had 10 espressos), When I finally fell asleep, there was no waking me...when I did roll out of bed its as if I slept an hour. Odd for me. Vivid dream at 4 DPO...woke up in a sweat thinking it was real...weird.
> 6 DPO - BB Sore, nipples sensitive, BB heavy and larger with veins, same pressure/twinges, a little more crampy today, dizzy spells, tired and thirsty.
> 
> I hope it sticks this month. I did everything right. My boobs are swollen and hurt, which unusual for right now. My cycles usually range from 33-41 days and are irregular. Last MP was May 1. I know its wishful thinking, but I guess its always good to hope for the best.
> :flower:
> 
> Good luck and lots of baby dust to all!!!
> Lets get these BFP rolling!!
> 
> 7 DPO - BB still sore and heavy...more twinges and pokes....diarrha(I i know TMI)...tired...vivid dreams again.
> 
> 8 DPO - Same as 7DPO...super tired today....peeing a bit more as well.
> 
> Scared to test....may hold out until next weekend.
> 
> Anyone else test yet?Click to expand...
> 
> 9 DPO - BBs still swollen...with more veins...more trips to the bathroom, tired, full of gas....
> 
> Still have not tested. I tested a million times last cycle and got depressed each time....so I decided to wait a bit longer this time.Click to expand...
> 
> I caved and tested last night...9 DPO BFN with CB Digital. Hopefully it was a BFN because it was too early to test and because I tested at night after drinking a bunch of water.
> 
> 10 DPO - crampy, sore & swollen bb with veins all over, pokes, gas, and dizzy spells.
> The only thing that has me feeling different this cycle is that my boobs have been sore since ovulation. That has never happened to me before. Usually they will hurt and swell a bit 2 days before AF arrives. Even my DH noticed they got pretty big. Am I just hoping for the best?Click to expand...
> 
> 11 & 12 DPO - More veins on my boobs..and arms as well as sides of belly. Very sore boobs and they are bigger. Runny nose and tired today...had a full night sleep but now I can take a nap even though I pretty much just woke up a few hours ago. Slight cramping that comes and goes.
> 
> I dont think I am going to test for a few days. My periods are irregular so I am due for AF this sat or next week sometime. I usually do 33-41 days.
> I hope the old witch stays away! :af::af::af:
> 
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 13 DPO - Super dizzy and the nausea is in full effect....but BFN on FRER! :growlmad: Still no AF...hopefully the old hag skips me!Click to expand...

14 & 15 DPO - Tired Tired Tired!!!....still no AF. More veins in bbs. Light tint to my cm. Might test in the morning.


----------



## welshgem

welshgem said:


> welshgem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welshgem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welshgem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welshgem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welshgem said:
> 
> 
> I'm 6dpo and I'm crossing my fingers and toes that the HSG has blown away any cobwebs and allowed for an easy BFP! It's been an agonisingly long wait already and I've still go just over a week to go! Anyway, symptoms so far:
> 
> 1DPO = Fatigue & Vivid dreams
> 2&3DPO = Fatigue
> 4DPO = Really really fatigued! Windy, funny 'butterfly' sensation in my lower abdomen, creamy CM.
> 5DPO = Still had the butterflies in my belly along with the occasional twinge, creamy CM tinged with pink, feel uncomfortable resting anything on my stomach.
> 6DPO = Feel even more uncomfortable resting anything on my stomach - makes me feel nauseous (normally rest a cushion with the laptop sitting on it on my belly but can't do this now - not sure if it's just cos I was drinking last night!), little bit windy, twinges in the left side of my lower back and also, randomly, my left thigh. Also have sore boobs starting now but that's standard for me when AF is due.
> 
> 7DPO = So this morning I woke up aching all over, feeling run down, kinda like flu symptoms and by this afternoon that had gone only for me to discover a nice coldsore (or 2??!) under my nose (odd place I know but I tend so suffer from them when I'm run-down). I don't feel run down apart from this morning. Other symptoms are sore boobs again (not as much as yesterday), gassy and a minor case of diarrhea (such a catch today! :shy:) Also had a little glob of creamy CM when I wiped earlier (sorry for tmi).Click to expand...
> 
> 8DPO = Well my horrid coldsore is still there :growlmad: and I now have an ulcer under my tongue! I woke up feeling absolutely ravenous this morning and was snacking on doritos and biscuits by 9.30 am :blush: Besides eating like a horse recently I've had 2 people tell me I look like I've lost weight! Other than that, I did have a bit of a headache (just like a dull ache) earlier but that's gone now.
> 
> I was getting a bit hopeful yesterday but not feeling quite so positive today. I reckon AF is on her way...Click to expand...
> 
> 9DPO today = Coldsore still there and glaring at me - right under my nose so looks gross. Tongue ulcer gone only to be replaced my a horribly sore throat which has been worsening all day. I had a look with a mini torch in the mirror and it looks like the sides of my throat are going white; oral thrush or am I just making symptoms up to suit me?! :wacko: Besides that, no other major symptoms although still very tired and have been napping every night when I get home from work. Tested this morning and it was BFN but still, early days yet.Click to expand...
> 
> 10DPO = Had a really restless night and woke up feeling so drained and lethargic but also absolutely starving. Ate a whole sharing-bag of crisps at 9.30am! Took the day off sick and have slept most of the day. Have been suffering with on/off headaches all day and felt really nauseous at times. Got a bit dizzy whenever I stood up around 3pm-ish although could be because I hadn't eaten anything else. Took another test today - BFN.:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 11DPO = not much to report from yesterday. Boobs still sore and have been during the whole 2WW. Creamy cm and starting to look a different colour...maybe the beginning of pink or brown. Think AF is on her way - got a headache. BFN again.Click to expand...

12DPO = Oh so tired; had to go back to bed 3 times during the day! I had a headache all day which didn't seem to go away with paracetamol and still can't shift this cold I have. I was really hungry again but then when I cooked food, I just couldn't eat it. All throughout the afternoon I was feeling a pulling/tugging sensation in my lower left abdominal region which is not like normal AF cramps. DTD yesterday and afterwards had pink stains on the TP. Cream cm which is turning light brown by the end of the day. Think :witch: is on her way.


----------



## Tipsy33

8 or 9 dpo now...

Had some cramps on and off through the day yesterday in my lower abdomen. A little creamy CM as well.

As some girls are noticing veiny boobs I have also started examining mine. Seen a couple of darker veins, but as I've never looked closely at them before this might just be normal!!
Asked OH for his opinion, which basically was he thinks I'm going crazy!!!! Helpful....

Going to do an IC tomorrow morning as it will be nearly two weeks before I see him again, so he'll get to share the fun. Not really expecting anything, but you never know!!!

Babydust to all xx


----------



## welshgem

Think I'm out girls :cry: - the familiar AF cramps are starting to kick in and had brown/red ewcm (the only way I can think to describe it) when I wiped just now. AF is due tomorrow. I promised myself I wouldn't be too bummed as I can start Clomid now but still, it's so disheartening.


----------



## Tipsy33

welshgem said:


> Think I'm out girls :cry: - the familiar AF cramps are starting to kick in and had brown/red ewcm (the only way I can think to describe it) when I wiped just now. AF is due tomorrow. I promised myself I wouldn't be too bummed as I can start Clomid now but still, it's so disheartening.

Sorry to hear that Welsh Gem. I'm trying not to get my hopes up either.
Good luck with the clomid though. A close friend of mine struck gold using that!
Keep us posted xx


----------



## Pink Sunshine

Today I am 7dpo. For 4 days straight my temp has been up around 37.1. I am either not interested in eating, or can't get enough. Feel queasy and light-headed all the time. Craved KFC yesterday. I haven't been there in years, because normally I hate it. Super slleepy all the time. Slept 13 hours Saturday night. That's odd. I am always drooly, which is also odd. I have been waking up with crusties on my face...nasty! 
:happydance: never been so excited about feeling so s#&t!


----------



## dncr1010p

1dpo-temp 97.4. horrible o pains.
2dpo-temp 97.5 o pains
3dpo- temp 97.6 o pains
4dpo-97.7 o pains
5dpo 97.8 o pains, extremely tired, mild nausea, moody,stuffy nose
6dpo-98.0 o pains, extremely tired, super irritable, headache, vivid dream, stuff nose, mild nausea
7dpo-97.9 extremely tired, hungry but nothing sounds good, mild nausea, stuffy nose, irritable.

Not sure what to think. I could just be symptom spotting and they all could be normal symptoms and not bfp symptoms.


----------

